# detroit truetrac worth?



## redrider628 (Mar 8, 2011)

I recently bought a truetrac from summit racing in the discount aisle (i live in reno and we have a store) for the front axle in my toyota a few months ago, and when i was ready to install it i looked closer at the part number ingraved into it and it reads 912a642 which it turns out is for a 04-06 gto. i counted the splines, they are 28. http://www.summitracing.com/parts/DTL-912A642/

I was wondering if i could get a lil help from some real gto guys on how much this would be worth to sell on here or ebay? I dont have any paperwork to it or the box since it was a demo model but its brand new so thats why im wondering what would be a fair price to ask?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Like $400ish.


----------

